# When will it end?!



## Acorn (Jul 28, 2009)

This fucking heat is killing me! Literally! I'm from California...too hot down there, so go north..right? Wrong! I'm in Seattle and I'm still sweating balls!! Anyone out there got cooler weather goin' on where they're at?:sos:


----------



## moe (Jul 28, 2009)

try way up north.....
srry bout that mate


----------



## Mouse (Jul 28, 2009)

it finally got really hot out here. but it's still not THAT bad considering how hot it SHOULD be normally.


----------



## moe (Jul 28, 2009)

i accept the heat because it comes with summer.


----------



## maus (Jul 28, 2009)

come to santa cruz. its been freakishly cool esp. at night.


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Jul 29, 2009)

It's been cool and rainy for most of the summer here in New England.


----------



## Atilla the Hun (Jul 30, 2009)

How long has this been going on? I just saw this on the news like 5 minutes ago, about the heat melting roads and shit. I'm going to Portland in a few days, how likely do you think it is that the weather will cool down by then?


----------



## kai (Jul 30, 2009)

victoria bc always has a nice cool ocean breeze blowing over it on all fronts because of it's location...its been sitting in the 70's range the last i heard and cooler at night still.


----------



## connerR (Jul 30, 2009)

It's not too bad out here. 

This site is pretty good for telling you how the temperature is. 

THE FUCKING WEATHER


"Huntington Beach, CA
77°?!

ITS FUCKING NICE"


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Jul 30, 2009)

I spent time in southern Thailand many years ago and the heat and humidity there outweigh anything you'll find in the United States. I wouldn't complain come winter time you'll all be saying its to cold.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm just saying most of the people who complain about the heat are whining about how cold it is come winter time. I'm personally not really ever bothered by either unless my life is in danger and that has happened two or three times. Alaska is extreme and I have spent time up there too. Anyone who can last 9 years there should be able to handle the cold anywhere. I'd say a good 97% of the general population wouldn't last 1 month up there in the dead of winter. I spent just a year up there working on a shore processing facility and left to come help my bro on his farm, but I would definitely go back given the chance.


----------



## connerR (Jul 30, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> Cold, hahaha, I laugh in your general direction, hahahah I pulled 9 years in AK, I am quite familiar withthe cold myself, hahaha....OH and conneR, scroll back up and see where I already mentioned Fuckin weather .com, lol...But thanks for getting that link in haha...



ah, thats what i get for not reading the whole thread before posting! 

in my home town of the high desert it's been about 100-110. lots of fun in the dry heat.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah. I don't like winter simply because of the shorter days. the cold is fine with me. I got more than enough neat jackets and cute sweaters, I'm ok with the cold. 

infact, I sometimes get annoyed with summer simply becuase I start to miss my leather jacket.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 2, 2009)

You know what is fucking annoying , the same fucking weather all year long


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

hahaa
to a certain point, yes.


----------



## wasted (Aug 3, 2009)

here in PA the summer has been really mild, 70s-80s every day, kind of cold at night, rains a lot. the earth is really alive though, the woods look like a dayglo rainforest and the streams are flowing generously.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 3, 2009)

indeed. it's been really nice in these parts lately. I'm only a few mins south of the mason dixon so it's pretty much the same here.


----------

